# What's wrong with Tweety?



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Hello Everybirdie

I am very sad to say that we just got home from the Vet (yes Avian) as Tweety Hawk has been having some issues with his vent area. I noticed about 2 weeks ago that sometimes his poos were a bit on the loose side. Other than that he was normal. 4 days ago I noticed that his vent looked a bit irritated and the feathers around the area were messy. So I added ACV to his water and kept an I on him. Yesterday he seemed to be doing much better and was even hanging out with Tiernan while he did his school work. 
Today I got up and started to get his food dish out and he vomited (not regurgitating) up some seeds, he was puffed up a bit and I instantly thought to call the vet but they were not open yet. So as the my daughter was getting ready for school I kept a close eye on him. He was still eating, drinking, chirping, and moving around the cage well, just a bit puffy with a messy bum. 
After my daughter caught the school bus I checked on him again while waiting for the vet to open. I noticed he had some "pasting of the vent'' so Tiernan and I gently made a shallow bath of water and used a cotton ball to clean him up. Tweety was not happy but allowed it to be done with out a fight or hard biting. 
Finally the vet was open and got the first appointment I could. While waiting for the appointment we monitored him carefully, he preened himself, was still eating and drinking normally, and even tried to get some treats by doing a little cat like purr noise. So I was trying not to worry tooo much.

At the vet Tweety was the most well-behaved patient you could hope for, especially considering he is a tiny little bird who traveled 50 miles while not feeling well to get to the Avian vet. He didn't bite or screech or flap wildly about the room like I was worried he might. He stepped up nicely out of the travel cage and onto the scale like a pro. Impressing the vet tech with his sweetness and good behavior. While being examined by the Dr. he was very sweet and gentle even while she was trying to feel around his body and vent area.

The Dr. noted that he was thin and had a small frame but that at 31 grams he wasn't under weight and had a good diet. She said that she felt like there could be something as there was some swelling but with out an xray it was hard to say if it was a blockage, which she didn't think it was as he was still eating and passing somewhat normal poops, or a tumor. She said that because he was male, over 6 years old, and due to his color mutation that it was likely that he could have a testicular or liver tumor. Unfortunately to xray she said he would have to be put under and due to his size and not feeling well that it might be too risky at this point.

So she recommended a Gram Stain, A bit of fluids through injection due to his loose stools, and two types of antibiotics. She will be calling me later to let me know the results of the test and to check on how he is doing. Hopefully it is just a bit of an infection of some sort and not a tumor. Any well wishes for him would be greatly appreciated. I will be sure to let you know how he does. As of right now he is in a sperate cage away from the others, eating, drinking, moving around, and chirping as usual, just still a bit of messy bum feathers and puffed up still and taking a nap.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

poor sweet budgie.I will pray for his recovery.I truly hope he's going to be alright soon.I'm sure some of our wonderful staff and friends will also help as best they can or assist you.blessings and keep us posted on tweety.he's so beautiful.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Thank you Shane, I truly appreciate your kind support. As of right now I am hopeful that he will be alright. He just finished a little nap and is now swinging on a toy and a singing, then stopping now and then to preen, all good signs. I hope I am not overreacting but he obviously has something going on and I didn't want to wait until it was too late and end up regretting it later. :Love birds:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I would be worried as well if something went wrong with my Gracie.I know how you feel.only want the best for our loved ones.we're here for you.blessings always


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Best wishes for Tweety! I know it's really hard waiting for news. 
Get well soon Tweety!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, bless little Tweety! Such a brave and good boy he was at the vet's office.

Brenda, please take a look at this thread:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

I'm sending lots of healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for little Tweety and will be looking forward to your updates regarding his condition. :hug:*


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Prayers for good news for Mr. Tweety Hawk. He is a brave boy to handle his appointment so well. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

Hoping that the meds help him and soon he will feel better. In one of your pics he looks sick - very puffy (=cold), and he shouldn't be since he was in a new place.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Thank you all for your love and support.

Quick update is he is still eating and active.



Nika said:


> Hoping that the meds help him and soon he will feel better. In one of your pics he looks sick - very puffy (=cold), and he shouldn't be since he was in a new place.


I totally agree and that is exactly why I decided I had to make an appointment. I'm not sure which picture you were referring to but if it was one of the last 2 it was right after the vet tech brought him back from having an injection of fluids (in his right, upper leg) and having some swabs taking for cultures, and litterly had his feathers all kinds of ruffled, with a bit of wetness from the injection on the lower portion of his body.



FaeryBee said:


> *Awww, bless little Tweety! Such a brave and good boy he was at the vet's office.
> 
> Brenda, please take a look at this thread:
> http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html
> ...


Thank you so very much. I will be reading this link shortly as well as doing more research on the possible issues we might be facing and treatment options.

I love Talk Budgies. Only you guys and my close family members understand how it is to love a tiny little bird.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh no Brenda I'm so sorry to hear . Cute how Tweety was such a brave little trooper and was even a model patient at the vet. Prayers and positive healing vibes your way for your little boy. I'm hoping for good updates. :hug:


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Thank you too, Julie.

He is such a good little trooper. I was telling Tiernan that I was so proud of how well he and Tweety behaved during the vet visit, it was so much less stressful on him to know how to step up and not be scared of people handling him. Hard work with bonding and training paid off greatly in reducing the trauma of a long car ride and going to strange place while not feeling well, for little Tweety Hawk. 

-Side note it was a good learning experience for my son, Tiernan, to see us take care of ALL family members and learning how to handle little emergencies so that they hopefully don't become tragic.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree, a little taming and training can be a big help in this sort of situation. Also great for your son to learn all these aspects of budgie care first hand .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Tweety! 

Do you know, he's definitely a pro soldier. He will surely get through it all with the same grace and cool demeanour he showed during his vet visit. 

I have no doubt that this little yellow boy will be just fine. I'm hoping the results come back clear and it's just an infection after all :fingerx: 

Keep us posted on how he does!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Tweety was indeed very brave and looks adorable. You have taken the best route possible for him , I too was going to suggest the alternative treatments they have done wonders for several budgies that we know of. Get some probiotics for him as this will help keep his droppings a regular consistency. Keeping him in a warm and covered cage, sending healing thoughts and prayers your way Tweety.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Good morning all. Thank you for your comments. Tweety is looking good today, no pasting of the vent or poops on his feathers, and appears to be less irritated. He is eating, drinking and playing, and not as puffed up looking. He took his medication with out too much of a struggle and No biting! But I know he's not happy about me having to hold him firmly in my hand while doing so and might end up really being wary of my hands after a few days. 

Nothing herd back yet from the vet. 

All your well wishes must be helping too; I know they are helping me through this. :Love birds:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I just saw this thread and I'm sorry your Tweety Hawk has been feeling under the weather.  Tweety really is a brave boy and it's good that he wasn't overly stressed at the vet's and I'm glad you are already noticing an improvement on his condition.
The flock of 13 and I are sending our best wishes for Tweety Hawk and we hope this is just a minor issue that with medication will soon be solved. 
We are wishing your boy has a steady and full recovery.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear Tweety is not feeling well but good news that he has improved since his vet visit, hopefully it is just a minor infection of some sort that the antibiotics will clear up. Blessings to you all.ray:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Poor little Tweety. He was so good at the vet despite the horrible things being done to him. I'm wishing with all my heart you have good news soon-- I also know how hard waiting for news is. Stay strong and surely all will be well.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor Tweety Hawk is indeed a trooper and so glad that he's showing signs of improvement from the vet. Hope to see him fully recovered very soon.

I love his photos at the vet and they instantly brought back memories of my Princess' vet visit on 10/30 of last year under almost identical setting in that room. Unfortunately my little angel succumbed to her respiratory illness the next morning, so you have my prayers and very best wishes for Tweety:hug:


----------



## TweetyHawk (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, Tweety is looking a little better then before. We've been giving him his medicine, but he does'not like it very much.😖 Right now he's chirping and playing in his cage. So I think he'll make it.🐣👍🏻


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for updating on your Tweety Hawk, I'm glad he has been responding well to treatment. We are all rooting for his full recovery!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tiernan, 

I'm glad Tweety Hawk seems to be making some progress and he's a brave boy to be taking his medicine even if he doesn't like it! :clap:

I'm sure that with your loving care, he soon will be back to normal! :fingerx:

Get well soon, Tweety! :hug: :urock:


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Update:

Tweety seems to be doing very well, and I am pretty sure he will be completely better within the next couple days. Even my daughter, who is 7, was telling me this morning that his "but is better now"! He is still getting his meds for 3 more days, but it seems to me that they worked. 

Though I wish Tweety was never ill, it was a good learning experience for my son. Tiernan has learned how to hold him securely and help with measuring out medicines very carefully and how to properly give them, with my help and supervision of course. Tiernan even makes sure the meds are put back in the fridge and that the tiny syringes are clean. 

I called the vet on Monday but they told me she would be out until today. So I just called and she is busy with other appointments but his chart is on her desk and the receptionist took down notes about how he is doing and a couple questions I had and said she would have her call me when she was done. Now we wait some more I guess.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm glad Tweety is doing better.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Should we move this to the follow up section now that he is on the mend?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Brenda,

I'm so glad that Tweety is doing better now. :thumbsup:
I'll move your thread over to the follow-up section.

You are doing such a great job teaching Tiernan how to handle budgies and work with them. He's a wonderful boy with a super mom!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad Tweety is starting to feel better! :clap: 

It's great that Tiernan learned from the experience, surely his loving care towards Tweety helped him get better even faster


----------

